# Holland Lop or Lionhead?



## texaschewy (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm going to pick out my new little boy on Sunday. I have my choice of Holland Lops or Lionheads. Any pros or cons anyone can share with me concerning the different breeds. I know I should be looking at their teeth and general health. Any help in picking out new pet I sure would appreciate. Will have my choice of 1 of 3 Holland Lops and the same with the Lionheads.


----------



## ShreddersMom (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm an inexperienced new bunny owner but I have done some research regarding breeds and things. From what I've read it's best to judge the rabbit on their personality over their breed. With that being said however, lops are generally better natured than lionheads. I got a lop because they are known to be a gentler calmer breed but also because lion heads will require more grooming and will shed more.


----------



## Apebull (Dec 11, 2014)

Well if you want a COMPLETELY bias answer I thing Lops are cuter ;-)


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 12, 2014)

I raise Holland Lops and prefer their temperaments over every other breed I've worked with. Each rabbit is a little bit different, but I generally find them to be very friendly and personable. They are like the puppy version of rabbits, to me. 

Lionheads are iffy. The breed as a whole is not as well developed as Hollands, so it can be hit or miss as far as type/temperament.


----------



## thatkiidsean (Dec 12, 2014)

On someone who loved both Lionheads AND Lops. I have a Lionead right now. He is small about 3 lbs. He is very active and doesn't bite at all and is not skittish. The only drawback is you need to brush a Lionhead often so they dont become matted.


----------



## Sugarbread (Dec 12, 2014)

I honestly would say it's personal preference. See which kits you like and go from there. You'll decide which one you like the best when you see them anyways I'm sure. 

&#128522;&#128077;


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 12, 2014)

personality decides it for us


----------



## lovelops (Dec 12, 2014)

I agree with Nancy on Personality but if you check my avatar you will see Lady, my first Lop who I got a year ago. She has developed into a rabbit doggie. When she hears me with a treat bag she will fly out of her cage and run between my legs.
She was NOT like this when I first rescued her. My other rescue Marilyn from July is a Holland Lop and we just had a big scare with her having a blockage that got worked out yesterday after 4 days, thank God. I have a giant mix and two agouti mixes. 
I love my Lops... they have great personalities. They are like little people in fur coats..

Vanessa


----------



## texaschewy (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone!! I know personality is above all else for a pet rabbit, just wish they came with labels since these little ones won't show if they are going to naughty or nice . I'll just hold and check out each one and see which calls to my heart!


----------



## Sugarbread (Dec 13, 2014)

That's the best thing to do, each bunny has its own personality. Post lots of pics!


----------

